# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Pocket Perfect Designs - Awareness badges

## Suzi

I thought I'd share this post with you that I've posted on the DWD FB page: 




> Mental health illness sucks. This we know, but over the years I've been told time and time again that it's the stigma people feel about talking about how they are feeling which is almost worse. 
> One of the pages I've followed for a while has just started making awareness badges with amusing - sometimes with swearing on - badges. She has decided that most of the cost of each set she sells will be donated to Mind the mental health charity. 
> I am not saying for you to buy these, as that's your choice, but every penny raised for such a great mental health charity is excellent! Pocket Perfect Designs has some brilliant designs, not just for the awareness range, but for general use too! She's an amazingly lovely lady! Just tell her I sent you! 
> Suzi
> http://pocketperfectdesigns.co.uk/ourshop/cat_1486500-Awareness-Range.html

----------


## Paula

Lots of colours for me to coordinate with my outfit  :O:

----------


## Suzi

I thought you'd like them!  :):

----------


## Angie

I like these aswell

----------


## Suzi

I do too!

----------


## OldMike

My order should be winging it's way to me now  :):  though must admit £2.50 postage seems a bit excessive.

----------


## Suzi

I think postage is just getting more expensive in general  :=(:

----------


## OldMike

I spent exactly £10 so I had to pay £2.50 postage yet just noticed that if I spent over £10 it is free UK delivery I should have bought another item as well to nudge it over the £10  :(:

----------


## Suzi

Aww, that's a shame...

----------

